# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεοσσοί στην φωλιά μου !!!!!!!!!!

## panagiotis k

Σας χαιρετώ με μεγάλη χαρά !!!!!!!!!! Σήμερα ήταν μια μέρα διαφορετική για μένα. 
Γυρνώντας από την δουλειά, πρώτη μου κίνηση όπως κάθε μέρα είναι να φροντίσω τους μικρούς μου φίλους !!!!! 
Στις 3 Αυγούστου είδα ένα αυγό μέσα στο κλουβί και αποφάσισα να βάλω την φωλιά. Έστω και με αυτές τις ζέστες, και καθώς ήμουν απογοητευμένος από τις 3 προηγούμενες αποτυχημένες γέννες. 
Σήμερα λοιπόν καθώς τα φρόντιζα, άκουσα τιτιβίσματα και με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα 2 νεοσσούς, και ένα 3ο ίσως. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, αν θα βγει και αυτός . 
Το θέμα μου είναι ότι έχω διαβάσει τόσα για νεοσσούς και αυτή την στιγμή δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, καθώς έχει άλλα 3 αυγά μέσα στη φωλιά και κάθεται και τα κλωσσάει, και κάθεται επίσης και πάνω στους νεοσσούς που έχουν βγει !!!!!!! Δεν θα σκάσουν τα κακόμοιρα ?????? Και πως, και πότε θα τα ταϊσει ????? Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι μπορούν να ζήσουν μερικές ώρες χωρίς τροφή. 

Και έτσι αποφάσισα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την χαρά μου και να μου ανοίξετε τα μάτια με τις γνώσεις σας !!!!!
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως τα δεχτηκες!!! Παναγιωτη. 

Δεν σκανε οι νεοσσοι, μην αγχωνεσαι και μην πειραξεις τιποτα! οι γονεις ξερουν τι να κανουν. 

οι νεοσσοι την πρωτη ημερα δεν ταιζονται, εχουν παρει ηδη το πρωτο τους γευμα μεσα απο το αυγο τους. 

Με το καλο!!! και τα υπολοιπα.  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τελεια Παναγιωτη! μου εφτιαξες την διαθεση.. χαρηκα πολυ! ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα! (το αριστερο μωρακι, εαν δεν κανω λαθος φαινεται ταισμενο)

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο στο κλαρι.

----------


## Chrisman

Συγχαρητήρια!!! Πολύ όμορφα!!! Και εμένα μου φένεται ότι το αριστερό είναι ταϊσμένο!!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Ωωωωω να τα χαιρεσε τα μικρουλια σου!!! Να ειναι παντα γερα και με το καλο στο κλαρι!!! Φτου φτου φτου!

----------


## panagiotis k

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ......Και εγώ εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά, για να δώσω αυτά που έχω υποσχεθεί στον Chopper και στον Nightrain !!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να δούμε τα χρωματάκια τους τα έντονα!!!

----------


## Peri27

Τυχερακιαααα..... μακαρι να δω και γω καποτε απο τα παπαγαλακια μου ...Να τα χαιρεσαι τα ψυχουλινια !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Να σου ζήσουν!!! :Jumping0045:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πάει Παναγιώτη σήμερα;
Βγήκαν άλλα;  :Happy: 

Οι γονείς ξεκίνησαν να ταΐζουν;  :winky:

----------


## panagiotis k

Ευχαριστώ που ρώτησες Ευθύμη. Άνοιξα την φωλιά από πάνω να δω τι γίνεται και είδα και έτρωγε το ένα...και δεν πείραξα τπτ......Πάντως το αρσενικό βλέπω ότι μασάει τροφήκαι μετά πηγαίνει στη φωλιά.....Πιθανόν να ταϊζει την θυληκιά. Τρομάζουν βλέπεις και δεν θέλω να πηγαίνω και πολύ κοντά. Εσένα ποια η γνώμη σου μιας και κλωσσάει ακόμα τα άλλα αυγά ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Άστε άστα, ξέρουν τι κάνουν!!! Αν αγχώνονται μην τα πολύ πιέζεις... 
 :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Άλλη μια φωτό με τα μικρά μου !!!!!!!! 

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Δυστυχώς, είδα στην φωτό ότι ένα δεν τα κατάφερε !!!!!!! Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με τα υπόλοιπα !!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι για το μικρακι Παναγιωτη.. αλλα αφαιρεσε το αμεσως! ευχομαι τα αλλα να μεγαλωσουν μια χαρα χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## panagiotis k

Το έχω κάνει ήδη !!!!!  ::

----------


## panagiotis k

Σ'ημερα είδα άλλο ένα μικρό......Τι λέτε θα τα ταίζει όπως τα άλλα ή να έχω τον νου μου  ? Τι να κοιτάω ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Προς το παρόν το μικρό δεν θα ταΐζεται ούτως η άλλως... είναι η πρώτη μέρα και έχει ακόμη τροφή μέσα στον πρόλοβο του από το εσωτερικό του αυγού.
Αύριο να κάνεις έναν έλεγχο για να δεις αν τελικά είναι ταϊσμένα όλα τους... θα κοιτάξεις την περιοχή του προλόβου και ΑΝ είναι ταϊσμένα θα δεις μέσα εκεί τροφή-σπόρια και "πολτό αυγού". Θα το διακρίνεις εύκολα, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα!!!  :Happy: 

Με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν όλα τους!!! και να γίνου υπέροχα και πολύχρωμα πουλάκια!  :winky: 
Άλλο ένα αυγό έμεινε;;;;

----------


## panagiotis k

Ναι !!! Άλλο ένα !!!! Άτε να δούμε τι θα δούμε !!!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Η τελική τετράδα ???????? Το κακόμοιρο το μικρό το έχουν πλακώσει τα άλλα 3 !!!!!

Και παρατήρησα στο πάνω αριστερά στον λαιμό του έχει ένα μαύρο στίγμα. Του δέρματος είναι ?



[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## kostas0206

Υπεροχα Παναγιωτη! Με το καλο στο κλαδι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xristina_konta

Γλυκα ειναι ολα τους,με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Και εγώ ανυπομονώ να τα δω να μεγαλώνουν !!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν!!!
Θα γίνουν πολύ τσαχπίνικα, τα βλέπω εγώ!!!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> Και παρατήρησα στο πάνω αριστερά στον λαιμό του έχει ένα μαύρο στίγμα. Του δέρματος είναι?


Παναγιωτη εαν δεν ειναι τροφη, θα πρεπει να βγαλεις φωτογραφια να το δουμε.

----------


## μαρια ν

Γλυκα ειναι τα μικρα να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαδι!!!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Δημήτρη αύριο μόλις σχολάσω θα το ξαναδώ. και αν είναι θα βάλω φωτό !!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Μεγαλώνουν και ομορφαίνουν !!!!!!!!!

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Το αυγο Πανο εαν εχουν περασει οι ημερες του πεταξε το, γιατι εαν το σπασουν οι γονεις θα γινει χαλια η φωλια τους. 

Ειναι πανεμορφα!!! με το καλο στο κλαδι!!! φιλε μου. 

Φωτογραφικο υλικο.. συνεχεια θελουμε!!  ::  ::

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσουν Παναγιώτη.

----------


## panagiotis k

Thanksssss......Κάθε βδομάδα θα βάζω φωτό !!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Κάθε βδομάδα θα βάζω φωτό !!!!!!


τι λες? μονο τοσο λιγο? :trash:  βαζε οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Για τον φίλο μου τον Νίκο άλλη μια φωτό !!!!!!!!!

[IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

υπεροχα ::

----------


## Chrisman

Καλά μιλάμε είναι απίθανα!!! Να τα χέρεσαι και σύντομα στο κλαρί εύχομαι!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas0206

Κιτρινακια βλεπω εε?  :winky: 

Με το καλο στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Τα παρατήρησα και εγώ τα κιτρινάκια στην φωτό. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι χρώμα πτέρωμα  θα έχουν τα άλλα !!!!!!!!  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## lagreco69

> Τα παρατήρησα και εγώ τα κιτρινάκια στην φωτό. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι χρώμα πτέρωμα  θα έχουν τα άλλα !!!!!!!!


Δυο σαν την μαμα και δυο σαν τον μπαμπα τους θα ειναι Πανο. 

Με το καλο!!!! να τα δεις στο κλαδι.  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Πολύ ωραία !!!!!!!!!! Δημήτρη θα είναι και το φύλλο λογικά ίδιο ? Η δεν πέζει ρόλο το χρώμα ? Πότε θα μπορώ να τα πάρω στο χέρι ? Όταν βγουν από την φωλιά ?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι δεν εχει σχεση το χρωμα τους με το τι φυλο θα ειναι. 

Μετα απο 20 ημερων μπορεις να τα παιρνεις για ενα-δυο λεπτακια καθε δευτερη ημερα απο την φωλια τους. ομως θα τα παιρνεις ενα ενα οχι ολα μαζι, θα τα χαιδευεις απαλα για να σε μαθουν και μετα παλι στην ζεστασια της μαμας τους. 

Να παρατηρησεις καλα! ομως εαν οι γονεις θα στρεσαριστουν την πρωτη φορα που θα παρεις τον πρωτο νεοσσο τους στα χερια σου. εαν στρεσαριστουν πολυ! υπαρχει παντα ο κινδυνος να τα παρατησουν. 

Οταν το κανεις, εαν αρχισουν οι γονεις να κραζουν και να σε κοιτουν επιμονα. επεστρεψε το γρηγορα στην φωλια τους και ξανα δοκιμασε παλι μετα απο μερικες ημερες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Οοοο, τι όμορφα μωράκια!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Εννοείται πως θα τα έπερνα ένα-ένα......Και θα έχω τον νου μου μην με ..κράξουν !!!!!!!!! Ότι συμβουλές μου δώσετε θα τις ακούσω !!!!!!  :wink:

----------


## BillMat

Υπεροχα ολα ! Η διαδικασια πρεπει να ειναι φοβερη εμπειρια...

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσε !

----------


## panagiotis k

Άλλη μια φωτό από τα μικρά μου.......περίπου 18 ημερών, 16, 14, 13

[IMG]

----------


## vicky_ath

Σαν να έχει πολύ ανοιχτά ποδαράκια το ένα ή μου φαίνεται???

Να σου ζήσουν! Είναι πολύ όμορφα!

----------


## panagiotis k

Δεν ξέρω.......Ειναι πρόβλημα ???? Πιστεύω ότι τρόμαξε από το φλας !!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το κανει ολη την ωρα αυτο ή εγινε μονο την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη? 
*κουκλια ολα τους  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

θα το παρατηρήσω αύριο πάλι Νικόλα..... ::

----------


## xrisam

Είναι απίθανα μωράκια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφα... οσο μεγαλωνουν τοσο ομορφαινουν...
Βαλε μια φωτο του μικρου με τα στραβα ποδια.... Ισως να εχει splayed legs...

----------


## panagiotis k

Να και η παλιοπαρέα......απ΄ότι είδα τα πόδια ανοίγουν επειδή γλυστράνε στην φωλιά !!!!!! Το ίδιο έγινε και με το άλλο κίτρινο που πήγε να μετακινηθεί !!!!!!  :Evilgrin0039: 


[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιατι δεν έχεις πιο πολύ υλικό στη φωλιά? Δεν το ήθελαν οι γονείς και το πετούσαν έξω???

----------


## panagiotis k

Ότι βλέπεις Βίκυ μου, το έφτιαξαν μόνα τους.......από σπόρια και κοκοφοίνικα !!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πριονίδι δεν είχαν???

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν δεν έβαζες πριονίδι έπρεπε να τους βάλεις χαρτί Α4 για το στρώσουν τα ίδια!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Να σου ζησουν Παναγιωτη. Κουκλια ειναι!

----------


## xristina_konta

Παναγιωτη παρε πριονιδι και προσθεσε στην αλλη ακρη της φωλιας περιπου μια φουχτα.Η μανα θα το στρωσει σιγα σιγα μονη της.Τουλαχιστον η δικια μου αυτο εκανε και τις δυο φορες που προσθεσα γιατι εβαζε στην ακρη καποια λερωμενα τα οποια με ενα κουταλι τα αφαιρουσα και συμπληρωνα.

----------


## kostas0206

Τι νεα παναγιωτη?
τι κανουν τα μικρουλια?  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα έχουν γεμίσει φτεράκια τώρα!!!!!
Να τα δούμε;;;  :winky:

----------


## panagiotis k

Ορίστε άλλη μια φωτό, για σένα Κώστα και Ευθύμη, και για μένα φυσικά......Τα αστέρια μου !!!!!!! 

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## kostas0206

Παναγιωτη πανεμορφα!
Μονο που τελικα οι 3/4 νεοσους σου, μπορει και οι τεσσερις εχουν splayed leg! 
Δεν εχω χρονο να σου εξηγησω την διαδικασια που πρεπει να κανεις, αλλα αν ψαξεις ή αν περιμενεις θα σου που σιγουρα!

Καληνυχτα!

----------


## panagiotis k

θα ψάξω Κώστα αλλά για να βαδίζω στα σίγουρα όποτε έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση εξήγησέ μου !!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες και θα καταλάβεις Παναγιώτη!

*Νεοσσός με στραβό το ένα πόδι*Πολύ όμορφα παρεμπίπτοντος...  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Σου απαντησε ο ευθημης!
απλως εχθες μιλαγα στο skype με αμερικη, και καταλαβαινεις! το μπορου μπουρου της μανας!
βρηκε ευκαιρια να μιλησει τζαμπα και με εικονα!  ::

----------


## panagiotis k

Αυτά είναι !!!!!!!!! Η μάνα πάνω απ΄όλα !!!!!!!! 
Πάντως διάβασα αρκετά πράγματα για splayed leg και ομολογώ πως ψιλοαγχώθηκα. Και ο λόγος ? 
Είναι κάτι που δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μου..και θα προτιμούσα να μου έδειχνε κάποιος.  :wink:  Το πως θα το κάνω και για πόσο. Αν δεν κάνω κάτι άμεσα τι θα γίνει ? Δεν θα μπορούν να περπατήσουν σωστά ???

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν θα μπορούν να περπατήσουν σωστά ???


Ακριβώς... και όντως είναι επικίνδυνο! Πρέπει να το κάνεις άμεσα γιατί αν αργήσεις τότε το πρόβλημα θα γίνει μόνιμο. Αφού αναπτύσσονται ακόμη και τα οστά παίρνουν σχήμα πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς... αν αργήσεις το πρόβλημα θα μονιμοποιηθεί! 
Θα το αφήσεις αρκετό καιρό, για μερικές εβδομάδες, και πιστεύω θα γίνουν κανονικά... οφείλεται στο γεγονός που σου είπε η Βίκυ, τα πόδια γλιστράν και δεν παίρνουν την σωστή θέση κάτω από τον θώρακα του πουλιού.
Άρα, στην ουσία έχουν μία δυσπλασία!  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Μήπως να ανοίξω ένα θέμα για splayed legs ???? Και να ζητήσω να έρθει κάποιος που ξέρει να μου δείξει την διαδικασία ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Η καλύτερη και ιδανική λύση είναι αυτή.. αλλά πιστεύω είναι εύκολο!!!
Που μένεις;;;

----------


## panagiotis k

Αθήνα στην Καισαριανή !!!!! Ξέρεις κανέναν να μου συστήσεις από εδώ ?

----------


## kostasloutraki

Πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου  να σου ζησουνννν

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξέρω εγώ... άνοιξε ένα θέμα!
Κρίμα είναι, αν μεγαλώσουν έτσι θα έχουν ανεπανόρθωτα προβλήματα!!! 

Μεγαλώνουν γρήγορα και ο χρόνος είναι λιγοστός... είναι ήδη μεγάλα σχετικά....

----------


## panagiotis k

Το νέο μου θέμα  Νεοσσοί lovebird με splayed leg !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Και αφού ξεπερνάμε τα προβλήματά μας σιγά σιγά να δούμε λίγες ακόμα φωτό από τα μικρά !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχχχχ..... είναι τόσο γλυκά!!!!  :Happy: 
Το κιτρινάκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!! 
Πότε να έρθω να το πάρω... χεχχεχεχε!!!  :: 

Έχουν μάθει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία;;;
Είναι στην πιο γλυκιά φάση της ζωής τους, μαθαίνουν νέα πράγματα, επεξεργάζονται τα ΠΑΝΤΑ γύρω τους!!!  :winky: 

Με το καλό στην επόμενη γέννα (όποτε και αν είναι αυτή) να βγάλεις τα τριπλά μικρά!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!!! 

Πανο τα πανε εξαιρετικα καλα!! να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## panagiotis k

Στην επόμενη γέννα εννοείται πως θα τα προσέχω περισσότερο. Πάντα υπάρχει πρώτη φορά για όλα.....Όσο για το κιτρινάκι όντως είναι πολύ όμορφο Ευθύμη, αλλά είναι ταγμένο...... ::  , όπως και τα άλλα. 
Πιστεύω την επόμενη φορά !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο! Χαίρομαι πολύ για την εξέλιξη αυτή! Είναι κουκλάκια!!
Εύχομαι σύντομα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είναι τα ποδαράκια δεμένα!

----------


## xrisam

Είναι κουκλια και χαίρομαι που είναι καλύτερα τα ποδαράκια τους.

ΥΓ: Καλέ τι συναυλιοειτηριοσυλλογή είναι αυτή? Θα ζηλέψουν τα μικρά και θα σου ζητάνε να πάς συναυλίες στις μαλακάσες κτλ :Party0024: Καλά μου έδωσες ιδέα τι να κάνω τα εισητήρια που μαζεύω τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## panagiotis k

Λες να τα βάζω στο ώμο και να τα παίρνω μαζί μου σε live ? Θα τους αρέσει σίγουρα στην Μαλακάσα με τόσο πράσινο. Και που να δεις πόσα εισητήρια εχω χάσει. Αυτά τα έχω βάλει πάνω στο γραφείο μου και από πάνω έχω τζάμι. Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις !!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

23 Οκτώμβρη σήμερα και είδα μέσα στην φωλιά 3 αυγά. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι οι 3 νεοσσοί μου δεν έχουν απαγαλακτιστεί ακόμα. Ο ένας είναι περίπου 60 ημερών, ο άλλος περίπου 50 ημερών και ο 3ος περίπου 40. Τα 2 τα έχω δει να τρώνε μόνα τους σποράκια ή αυγό, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι τα ταϊζουν ακόμα οι γονείς. Ποια η γνώμη σας ? Να τα χωρίσω για να μην σπάσουν τα αυγά επειδή κοιμούνται όλα μαζί μέσα στη φωλιά ?

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιωτη η αναπαραγωγη ειναι γεματη γριφους και ρισκα που πρεπει να παρουμε..... Ο καθενας συμφωνα με τις εμπειριες του και τις γνωσεις του κανει αυτο που εκεινος πιστευει σωστο...
Καποιοι για παραδειγμα χωριζουν τα μικρα καναρινια απο τους γονεις στις 20 μερες και τα αφηνουν να τα ταιζουν απο τα καγκελα... εγω δεν θα το εκανα ΠΟΤΕ!
Θα ακουσεις λοιπον πολλες αποψεις αλλα ενω μπορει ολες να ειναι σωστες μπορει καμμια να μην σου δουλεψει.... επειδη με αυτα και με αυτα δεν σε βοηθησα καθολου!

Εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σου θα αφηνα τα πουλια μεσα μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν πληρως, παντα αυτο κανω με τα κοκατιλ μου και με τα καναρινια  μου...... στις 100 γεννες αντε να εχω χασει 1-2 αυγα, αυγα οχι γεννα!!!! αν με καταλαβαινεις......

Γιατι επιλεγω παντα αυτη τη μεθοδο??? προτιμω να ζησει στα σιγουρα ενα πουλακι σχεδον απογαλακρισμενο απο το να το ρισκαρω μηπως σπασει ενα αυγο που ΙΣΩΣ ειναι γονιμο και ΙΣΩΣ βγει απο μεσα το μικρακι και ΙΣΩΣ το ταισουν και το μεγαλωσουν οι γονεις του... Με λιγα λογια επειδη φοβαμαι αυτο που λενε οτι οποιος ψαχνει τα πολλα χανει και τα λιγα, κανω το καλιο 5 και στο χερι παρα 10 και καρτερι!

----------


## panagiotis k

Έριξες τα φώτα σου άλλη μια φορά Δημήτρη. Τα είπαμε από κοντά για λίγο στην συνάντηση και είναι κάτι που δεν το ολοκλήρωσες. Οπότε με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα λάβω υπόψιν μου την γνώμη σου. Φυσικά πάντα είμαι θετικός να ακούσω διάφορες απόψεις που πιθανόν να είναι και κοινές.

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλημέρα σας !!!!!!!! Καλώς τα δέχτηκα !!!!!!!

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχού... τέλεια!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο τους Παναγιώτη... τώρα που πήραν φόρα θα έχεις συνέχεια επιτυχημένες γέννες!!  :winky: 

Είναι τόσο όμορφα!!! 
Με το καλό να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα 4 και να γεμίσεις με 6 μικρά LoveBirdάκια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο υπεροχα νεα!!! 

Με το καλο!! και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Παναγιωτη!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! με το καλο στο κλαρι!

----------


## VasilisM

Με το καλό Παναγιώτη όλα γερά να είναι!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλημέρα σας !!!!!!!! Καλώς τα δέχτηκα !!!!!!!
> 
> [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Παναγιώτη τσέκαρε την φωτό. 

να σου ζήσουν,...

----------


## panagiotis k

Σήμερα ήταν μια δύσκολη μέρα για μένα. Άνοιξα την φωλιά να δω πως είναι  τα μικρά και το ένα από αυτά δε ζούσε. Αυτό βασικά είχε γεννηθεί καμμιά  10 μέρες μετά από τα 2 πρώτα και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα το τάϊζε  καθόλου....... τα υπόλοιπα αυγά ακόμα δεν έχουν σκάσει και δεν ξέρω τι  να κάνω σε περίπτωση π βγει κανένα. 

Παρόλα αυτά σήμερα έπιασα να  καθαρίσω τα κλουβιά και δυστυχώς το ένα το έσκασε από τα μικρά. Είχα  αγοράσει μια ζευγαρώστρα από την οποία έβγαινε συρταρωτά η σχάρα για να  καθαριστεί και η βάση. Για κακή μ τύχη μπλέχτηκε η σχάρα με την βάση και  αναγκαστικά τα έβγαλα και τα 2 μαζί. Που να φανταστώ ότι ο μικρός θα το  έσκαγε από ένα άνοιγμα 4 cm. Δεν πρόλαβα καν να κάνω κάτι. Πήγε  κατευθείαν απέναντι στην πολυκατοικία, μετά στην ταράτσα μας και από  όπου δεν μπόρεσα να τον πιάσω, και μετά πέταξε μακριά. Χτύπησα 2-3  πόρτες αλλά τπτ... 

ΕΧΩ ΣΚΑΣΕΙ !!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πω ρε Παναγιωτη τι γκαντεμια ειναι αυτη???????? πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω κριμα!

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! φιλαρακι. 

Τον νεοσσο πιστευω οτι τον πλακωσαν τα αδελφακια του καταλαθος. 

Δυστυχως συμβαινει αυτο.. και κατα ενα περιεργο λογο, συμβαινει παντα βραδυ, οταν διεκδικουν το φαγητο τους. 

Για τον μικρο δραπετη μην το βαζεις ακομα κατω, καπου εκει γυρω απο το σπιτι σου ειναι ακομα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Παναγιωτη! καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις. εχεις ομως τα αλλα αδελφακια να σε παρηγορουν!

για το αλλο που το εσκασε.. μην τα παρατησεις ακομη μεχρι να τον βρεις!

----------


## panagiotis k

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια !!!!! Τα άλλα αδερφάκια έχουν βρει σπίτι ήδη και χέρομαι για αυτό. Τώρα να δούμε πως θα τα πάνε οι νεοσσοί μου.  ::

----------


## serafeim mak

πανέμορφα είναι!

----------


## panagiotis k

Το ζευγαράκι μου έχει πάρει φόρα !!!!!!! Υπέροχα πουλάκια που σε λίγο καιρό θα τα χαρούν μερικοί απο εσάς !!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πωπωωωω.... να χαρώ εγω την "πισω σειρά" !!!!!  

 Αλλα και η μπροστα είναι .... αλλο πράμα !!!!   ::

----------


## blackmailer

Αφασία είναι...να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!!!

----------


## Scarface

Να σου ζησουν φιλε μου! :Happy:

----------


## mai_tai

πω-πω ομορφιες...-μπραβο ρεσυ Παναγιωτη!να τα χαιρεσε  φιλος!

----------

